# Simpler Gaming PC



## Lever_41 (20. April 2021)

Hey!
Ich suche aktuell nach einem bereits zusammengebauten Gaming PC, der  nicht unbedingt viel Leistung enthalten muss. Mein Budget beträgt maximal 700 Euro. Ich habe einen meiner Meinung nach "okayen" Pc entdeckt, da ich aber nichts von PC's verstehe wollte ich mir auf diesem Wege eine andere oder mehrere andere Meinungen einholen. 









						GAMING PC AMD Ryzen 5 Pro 4650G 6x 3.70GHz | 16GB DDR4 | AMD RADEON 7 | 480GB SSD
					

Dieser neue Gaming PC mit AMD Ryzen 5 Hexacore CPU lässt Sie auch die neuesten Games ohne Einschränkungen spielen. Durch die AMD Radeon 7 Graphics…




					www.memorypc.de
				




Vielen Dank für die Hilfen schonmal im Voraus <3


----------



## Batze (20. April 2021)

Finger weg.
Du hast noch nicht mal eine dedizierte Grafikkarte, sondern die aus der CPU mit auch gerade einmal 2GB Grafik Speicher. Damit kommst du heutzutage nicht sehr weit.
Fein auch die Werbeaussage dazu.


> Durch die AMD Radeon 7 Graphics (Renoir) kennt dieser Memory PC® selbst bei neuesten Spielen und höchstanspruchsvollen Anwendungen keine Grenzen.


Lachhaft kann ich da nur sagen.


----------



## Free23 (20. April 2021)

Hey,

Ich bin mir momentan gar nicht sicher, ob du da überhaupt etwas sinnvolles mit 700€ Budget findest...
Liegt natürlich an den aktuellen Grafikkartenpreisen/-verfügbarkeit.
Hab eben exemplarisch bei Dubaro nach einem entsprechenden Hardwaredealz-Rechner geschaut, der war gar nicht verfügbar...

Eine Frage wäre, wieviel Leistung für Dich reichen würde? Welche Spiele spielst Du?

Würde jetzt fast eher zu einer Konsole raten, ohne Deine Hintergründe zu kennen. Oder zu einem Selbstzusammenbau, falls du irgendwo halbswegs günstig bei Bekannten eine Grafikkarte ergattern kannst.


----------

